# Is it safe to store co2 tank inside a hot garage?



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I wouldn't store it in 100F, it may not be an issue, but you're supposed to store it so it doesn't sustain damage from falling, tipping, heat, electrical circuits, vibrations etc. Not sure why your tank is rated for up to 1800psi, most 5 lbs to 20 lbs tanks are hydrotested up to 3000psi.

Read this too...http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=111923


----------



## Adam Maskew (Jun 28, 2010)

It isn't ideal. But my spare tank sits in my shed. We have a run of weather during summer when the ambient temperature is above 40oC for multiple days and my shed is above 50oC for periods during this time.

I'd rather store it in my shed than my house though...

Plus I work on an exchange program with mine. Once empty I swap for a full one.

Adam


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

The reason is I have a 10 gallons in my garage. I bought this tank from beverage factory.com. they labeled it at 1800psi. It's Catalina brand.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

AlanLe said:


> Does anyone here store your co2 tank in the garage?


I store cylinders inside my house; I wouldn't recommend storing them in a potentially hot garage.



Adam Maskew said:


> I'd rather store it in my shed than my house though...


Why is this? I would imagine your house is air conditioned, so heat wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

You'll be fine. I've had mine in a hot garage and it got up to 118 last year. No burst issues. You wouldn't want to leave it in your car for very long at those temps though. At 120, the tank actually getting that hot the psi would be 1900. You're garage floor will likely never get that hot in San Jose.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

oldpunk78 said:


> You'll be fine. I've had mine in a hot garage and it got up to 118 last year. No burst issues. You wouldn't want to leave it in your car for very long at those temps though. At 120, the tank actually getting that hot the psi would be 1900. You're garage floor will likely never get that hot in San Jose.



Im planning to put the tank inside the bottom cabinet or on top of the table. i probably have to remove the cabinet doors. Our hottest days are around 105 but usually in the 90s. My tank is rated at 1800psi. 
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2/C10.shtml

Actually they stated "The service pressure is up to 1800 PSI/124 BAR with a test pressure of 3000 PSI/207 BAR.". Im assuming the internal pressure can go up to 3000psi before the relief valve activates.


----------



## Adam Maskew (Jun 28, 2010)

Why is this? I would imagine your house is air conditioned, so heat wouldn't be an issue.[/QUOTE]

the tank would just be another dust collector that really belongs in the shed. I don't think heat is as big an issue as I've been using gas bottles in this environment, and hotter, for a long time with zero failures.

Adam


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

What is more dangerous, from what I've read, is the combination of heat and an overfilled co2 bottle. If a tank is supposedly filled beyond its capacity of 0.75kg per liter of tank volume, the pressure inside the cylinder increases substantially with even the slightest rise in temperature.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone worried about putting in their garage, may I offer free storage underneath my tanks. 

PM me for my address.


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

Your tank is rated and pressure tested to 1800 psi but if it is a steeel tank in good condition it will take significantly more pressure than that, though you're not supposed to count on that. Not sure why you don't think you can count on the over pressure relief valve though. What it is is a simply burst disc, a thin disc made of copper that is rated probably to 2150 psi for an 1800 psi tank. Too much pressure and it let's go with a hole through the middle of it. Sounds like a gun shot going off followed by a loud hiss as the tank emptys but it is safe and very reliable.
If you have to store your tank in the garage keep it on the floor where it will be a lot cooler.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Its ok in your garage the 100 degree temp will just increase pressure slightly ,you ever see the air-gas truck sitting in the hot summer sun with all the canisters on it. Or a welder working at a ship yard in the sun.
The bigger concern would be the tank tipping over and rupturing the regulator or valve


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

My tank has a pressure relief safety valve incorporated into the valve. Don't all tanks has this? Worst case it purges co2 and wastes some or all depending on how hot.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

There was a case that an individual accidentally got some oil leaked into his co2 tank and it exploded. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

RLee said:


> My tank has a pressure relief safety valve incorporated into the valve. Don't all tanks has this? Worst case it purges co2 and wastes some or all depending on how hot.


Correct if it purged in a very small room it would be possible to deplete oxygen , but other than that just a loud noise while it blows off.
In the old days before expansion valves you could blow your house up with your hot water heater.


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

AlanLe, are you sure that wasn't an O2 tank? O2 and oil can become explosive and/or a fire hazard to the point that even finger oils have to be guarded against. CO2 however is non-flammable.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Steve002 said:


> AlanLe, are you sure that wasn't an O2 tank? O2 and oil can become explosive and/or a fire hazard to the point that even finger oils have to be guarded against. CO2 however is non-flammable.


It could be an o2 tank. I read it a while ago. Here is a case someone left the c02 tank inside the car.
http://archive.11alive.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=146114&catid=3


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Someone posted a thread about putting his new 40 pounds CO2 tank in the living room. I thought it would be nice since the co2 tank can run for long time before having to refill. However it's not safe to have a 40pounds co2 tank sitting inside the house. Think of the damage this tank will cause if something goes wrong. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

The co2 tank is sitting on top of the drawer for now. I will have to move the whole setup inside if this summer is hot.


----------

